# Ants stealing seed....



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Seeded my reno a few days ago and today
I noticed some ants running off with my seed..... :evil:

What can I do without any effects to the reno? 
Would diatomaceous earth be an option?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

A few drops of ant killer near their entrances will do the trick.

Also, they are only getting the surface seeds. The ones that will germinate the best are buried 1/4-1/2".

Check out all the empty seed hulls! They had a bonanza.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is KBG, so like 1M seeds per pound. They cant eat it all.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Ants probably can't remove enough of the seed to really make a big difference on much of the lawn.

If you have a phenomenal number of ants, I'd use a fipronil product to eliminate the ants. For example, https://www.domyown.com/taurus-sc-termiticide-p-1816.html


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

There werent too many... just over worrying about anything during this reno and wanted to ask in case more of them appear. Luckily they seem to only be around the area where I reclaimed a garden bed with sandier soil.

The areas that had grass before seem to be getting a ton of worm castings popping up!


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> Check out all the empty seed hulls! They had a bonanza.


Will have to check around for that tomorrow!


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Did you top dress with Peat Moss?

Once watered in the Peat Moss kind of locks the seed in rather than just laying there which I think helps prevent theft although if the ants want it they will get it.

As others have said though there are millions of seeds and they can't get them all so not worth worrying about.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah I used peat moss but went as light as possible so a few seeds were showing after I started irrigating.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Tell your uncle about it. Sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

2 years ago when I switched to KBG I got washed out by 2 hurricanes and on the third round of seeding there were long lines of ants hauling the seed, each ant with a seed on its back. I laughed my *** off, I thought frogs falling from the sky was next and then who knows, death of the first tiller. But they didn't cause any damage overall.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

j4c11 said:


> 2 years ago when I switched to KBG I got washed out by 2 hurricanes and on the third round of seeding there were long lines of ants hauling the seed, each ant with a seed on its back. I laughed my @ss off, I thought frogs falling from the sky was next and then who knows, death of the first tiller. But they didn't cause any damage overall.


Cannot believe there is a thread for this - haha!!

Just witnessed this, hell I saw an ant with a seedling, freshly germed...it was like the salad bar!


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Amber Alert an Ant stole one of my babies


----------

